# My first plant tank (from Miyabi Aqua/Joseph)



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I was lucky enough to win this amazing ADA tank from a raffle draw at the VAHS auction last month...


























This is what happened when I brought it home that day....


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

one month later.....
(Thanks Joseph for the great help...)


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Lucky guy! Instant beautiful tank


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That tank is gorgeous! It sure shows that you've been giving it love and attention. Good work!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow good Job!


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Thats nice man! I've always wanted to do a planted tank!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No fauna? The flora look great though.


----------

